# Rot at base of Prince Edward of York



## masaccio (Dec 19, 2020)

On the heals of musa's posting "yellow leaves on paph gigantifolium" I have identified a similar condition on my PEOY (newly arrived plant). It's only on one side at this point. I've removed medium that was in contact with the leaf. Is there a chance it will dry up on its own? It looks like there was a similar condition on the next lower leaf which seems to have stabilized. Would treating with Physan 20 help, or maybe dabbing with peroxide? Attaching photo. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ray (Dec 19, 2020)

It is an internal infection. A topical treatment like Physan or hydrogen peroxide won't do a thing.

You need something systemic like a copper-based treatment.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 19, 2020)

Ray said:


> It is an internal infection. A topical treatment like Physan or hydrogen peroxide won't do a thing.
> You need something systemic like a copper-based treatment.



Thanks. Bacterial?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2020)

remove the brown leaf


----------



## masaccio (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## masaccio (Dec 19, 2020)

Is it feasible that an orchid leaf can suffer from an adverse environmental condition, such as too much moisture at its base, or cold, without actually having become infected by a pathogen? Like frostbite on a human for example. It can remain simple frostbite if attended to quickly. If not, gangreen can set in. But it's not inevitable. I'm going to count myself lucky that the plants in question aren't irreplaceable and will just watch and see, keeping the vulnerable areas clean with physan. If a pathogen is involved, it will advance and I can be more aggressive. If not, then I will have saved some precious leaves.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 19, 2020)

I think this is the gangrene bit. " Cold steel will heal"...............


----------



## masaccio (Dec 19, 2020)

I just ordered Phyton-27. It took me a little while to get over my resistance but of course, better not to mess around. Should be here during the week after Christmas. Thanks for the guidance on this issue.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2021)

what happened?


----------



## masaccio (Jan 10, 2021)

I treated with Bonide. Some of infected splotches reacted visably to the Bonide with a slight rust-colored ring around them, but the infection seemed to keep spreading down the leaf. Since I had done a thorough job with the spray, upper and lower surfaces on the entire plant, when the Phyton arrived I treated the plant again. It seemed to do a good job but I lost the leaf anyway. I was hoping to save it since it was still mostly green, but after a few days it seemed to be yellowing slowly from the trunk out so I cut it off. There seemed to be no healthy tissue at the cut site so it was a good call. The stump seems healed and no evidence of remaining leaves being affected. Hopefully we're finally on an upward trajectory. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2021)

watch it closely. Plenty of air movement.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 11, 2021)

Disinfect your clippers and hands.


----------



## setaylien (Jan 11, 2021)

masaccio said:


> I treated with Bonide. Some of infected splotches reacted visably to the Bonide with a slight rust-colored ring around them, but the infection seemed to keep spreading down the leaf. Since I had done a thorough job with the spray, upper and lower surfaces on the entire plant, when the Phyton arrived I treated the plant again. It seemed to do a good job but I lost the leaf anyway. I was hoping to save it since it was still mostly green, but after a few days it seemed to be yellowing slowly from the trunk out so I cut it off. There seemed to be no healthy tissue at the cut site so it was a good call. The stump seems healed and no evidence of remaining leaves being affected. Hopefully we're finally on an upward trajectory. Thanks for asking!


Good luck with this problem. I haven't had much success treating bacterial or fungal infections once it reaches the base of the fan: in most cases the growing point has been contaminated or soon will be. It's a sad situation especially if the plant in question is rare. If the spot is above the leaf bases just slightly over them a treatment with hydrogen peroxide followed with a systemic fungicide may work (I saved a roth hybrid seedling not long ago using this method) but, in my experience, once the growing point is infected even slightly the infection usually can't be stopped in time to save the plant. Just a hard reality of growing plants we all must suffer at some point in our experience. It isn't a hard to replace species so you're lucky that way. Be careful to ventilate well and be extra careful about any water drips when watering your plants: that and occasional applications of a good fungicide will help.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks setaylien. Yes, I'm prepared for the worst and but hoping for the best. It this point it's a wait and see. On the Prince Edward of York, I feel good about it. The crown wasn't infected as far as I can tell, and the base is very dry now. The lowii aureum is still mostly a mystery. There could be crown issues. At any rate, I value the learning experience.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 11, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Disinfect your clippers and hands.


Yep. Love my propane torch.


----------

